# WTB - Pro-Sights D.R. Middlebrook Tacticalshooting.com



## jnieto0560 (Mar 16, 2015)

All,
If you have a set of pro-sights (D.R. Middlebrook) that you would like to sell, please contact me. I'd be interested even if it is the rear sight only (express slant sight) I have tried to buy some but the Tactical Academy is sold out and it appears that they (tacticalshooting.com) aren't going to be selling anymore (they have not returned numerous calls or emails). If you know of any reasonable alternatives (Express rear sight) I would be open to suggestions on those as well. 
Thanks!
JN


----------

